# Freedom of speech?



## JOE846 (May 24, 2022)

My thread was locked on this site by an administrator I guess. When nothing I said was at all hateful or in anyway distasteful? Can someone tell me why? Is this not the community that many friends and family of mine as well as this community have lost their lives to defend freedom of speech? I’m confused. I have a serious topic that I would like to get a real SF operator opinion on. Problem is I don’t know how to discuss on forum with out being blocked? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Grunt (May 24, 2022)

If it was the video of the needless slaughter of multiple innocent victims, it's probably because we don't want to keep watching it and allowing others to continually watch it through this site. Many of us have seen enough of that trash to keep us nauseated for multiple lifetimes. Nothing personal young Brother...


----------



## amlove21 (May 24, 2022)

^^^This- and do me a favor- take the victim act somewhere else. Preferably wherever you got the idea that your special ideas deserve attention.

There's your real "SF operator" opinion.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 24, 2022)

I didn't lock your post and I don't know who did.  But I understand why your initial post got locked, and this thread indicates to me that it was the right call.

To be clear, no one is interfering with  your Freedom of Speech.  For one thing, your post is still up.  You asked for anyone interested to contact you "off the thread."  If they want to, they will.

For another thing, the information in your two posts reflects a rather profound ignorance about Special Forces, Freedom of Speech, and our forum.  If anyone was considering having the conversation you asked for, they probably aren't now.

Your initial post had all the markings of a conspiracy theory looking for legitimization from the Special Operations community.  There are probably many other sites where you could get that.  This is not one of them.  I've seen many such posts here over the years.  They always end badly, so it's better for the site and for the original poster to just nip them in the bud.


----------



## JOE846 (May 24, 2022)

Roger that. Not the forum. Thanks.


----------



## JOE846 (May 24, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> ^^^This- and do me a favor- take the victim act somewhere else. Preferably wherever you got the idea that your special ideas deserve attention.
> 
> There's your real "SF operator" opinion.


I know I’m not knowledgeable on this specific topic, I wasn’t claiming to be, which is what brought me here. Not a victim either, lots are lost in context over text back and forth.


----------



## JOE846 (May 24, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I didn't lock your post and I don't know who did.  But I understand why your initial post got locked, and this thread indicates to me that it was the right call.
> 
> To be clear, no one is interfering with  your Freedom of Speech.  For one thing, your post is still up.  You asked for anyone interested to contact you "off the thread."  If they want to, they will.
> 
> ...


I have never talked on a forum in my entire life. Still learning how it works, the unspoken rules. Not a conspiracy person either. I look for evidence and try not to let people influence me into an opinion. I knew I would get push back for asking. I don’t want to go to some conspiracy theory web site that would be counter productive. I totally understand about some people and how they act when they are gathering confirmation biased evidence. I promise I’m not like that , I just am really confused that’s all. You said that when they close a thread people can still contact me though? I guess through my email?


----------



## JOE846 (May 24, 2022)

Grunt said:


> If it was the video of the needless slaughter of multiple innocent victims, it's probably because we don't want to keep watching it and allowing others to continually watch it through this site. Many of us have seen enough of that trash to keep us nauseated for multiple lifetimes. Nothing personal young Brother...





Grunt said:


> I haven’t posted a video. And I wasn’t planing on giving them the satisfaction of that.


----------



## amlove21 (May 24, 2022)

JOE846 said:


> I know I’m not knowledgeable on this specific topic, I wasn’t claiming to be, which is what brought me here. Not a victim either, lots are lost in context over text back and forth.


I stopped reading after word 9. Post less.


----------



## AWP (May 24, 2022)

I remember my first time on the internet. 2400 8,N,1 was dope, but I learned and here we are today.

Wakanda forever!


----------



## Bypass (May 25, 2022)

I spoke to Joe in a PM. I think he is just being misunderstood and didn't say what he really meant to say in his original post. Let's cut him a little slack.

I misread his intent in his original post as well and it struck a nerve.


----------



## JOE846 (May 25, 2022)

I’m going to do some recon on my kids! There 17 and twin 12 year olds. Shit these kids can learn on the internet is crazy. Thank you guys for your service for real, I served but, not like you guys!


----------



## JOE846 (May 25, 2022)

Oh and I realized how stupid my comment of freedom of speech was! Im not used to the forums and you guys probably locked the thread because of people in the past. My bad!


----------



## Bypass (May 25, 2022)

JOE846 said:


> I’m going to do some recon on my kids! There 17 and twin 12 year olds. Shit these kids can learn on the internet is crazy. Thank you guys for your service for real, I served but, not like you guys!


Hey man. If you served in the US military don't downplay your service. You were there and you did your part. GOD Bless my friend.


----------



## Bypass (May 25, 2022)

JOE846 said:


> Oh and I realized how stupid my comment of freedom of speech was! Im not used to the forums and you guys probably locked the thread because of people in the past. My bad!


No worries. We all do and say some stupid shit from time to time. Take care man and keep an eye on them youngins. Spend more quality time if you can. I never had kids so I can't even imagine what that kind of worry is like.


----------



## JOE846 (May 25, 2022)

I think about the victims first, but I find myself going towards the parents of these kids that do this , and i couldn’t imagine the amount of guilt they must put on them selves, and the media doesn’t help at all! Ya know. It’s terrible for all parties involved. I had a brother that killed himself, and sometimes I think what if he would done something like these kids do? I wish i could help.


----------

